# Ice Box by Omarion



## mzcelaneous (Dec 1, 2006)

Ice Box

Am I the only one who's _seriously_ diggin' this song? At first, I wasn't really into Timbaland's cut (other than producing it) but it has grown on me. It's been on repeat all morning for me


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 1, 2006)

ohhh i love it! thanks!


----------



## Indigowaters (Dec 1, 2006)

I haven't heard it, but now you make me want to (especially if it has Timbaland on it).


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 7, 2006)

Timbaland has been strong this year with all his producing no? He's awesome!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 7, 2006)

love this song


----------



## Raerae (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeh thats got a good cut to it.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 11, 2006)

I am the same way!  When I first heard this song I was hooked!  I love Timbaland and I also really love the song that he has with Nelly Furtado.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_ I love Timbaland and I also really love the song that he has with Nelly Furtado._

 
The new one that's on the radio? _Say It Right_? I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that too!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 12, 2006)

"Say it right" is such a good song! I love the video when she and Timbaland are face to face singing to each other! Soooo sexy!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_"Say it right" is such a good song! I love the video when she and Timbaland are face to face singing to each other! Soooo sexy!_

 





!


----------

